# Anyone want free stuff?



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm cleaning out the garage and found some things to get rid of. I have a Performance resistance trainer and Performance rollers. I haven't used either one in years. Both are free to whomever wants them. I don't feel like going through the hassle to sell them, and throwing them away seems like a waste. So if you want them, come get them. I live in San Jose, in Willow Glen. 

If you are interested, email me at trxlt AT yahoo.com.


----------



## NaRideToo (May 26, 2012)

Anyone take you up on this? I will take it if you gave it still.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

I emailed about the trainer on Sunday but haven't heard back. I assume it's all done.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Sorry, they're gone.


----------

